

Why Apple Will Enter the Home Automation Market - tdrnd
http://www.cultofmac.com/249374/why-apple-will-enter-the-home-automation-market/

======
yeukhon
I am sure they will. Google, MS and Apple will all do that. Why would they
spend money on building Siri and Siri clones in the first place? Why invest so
much into tablet?

People have always imagined themselves able to talk to Jarvis (from IronMan)
one day over speech with Jarvis just being a computer somewhere in the house -
could jsut be your phone, your watch, something, a small but highly
intelligent AI sits at home.

So one day your home automation market will be full of AI commands (well,
conversation actually). The truth is how soon. Which market to take on first?

